# Strange order



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Picked up this order from Maggiano's in DC WTH. And no tip of course


----------



## Marcello philly (Feb 23, 2017)

The customer would tip you with a gallon of gas after all


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

Very strange


----------

